# Horse owner takes own life, after her beloved horse is PTS



## Princess Rosie (21 November 2014)

My heart goes out to Stephanie's family at this awful time, may you both rest in peace. x 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ay-beloved-horse-couldn-t-bear-apart-him.html


----------



## turkana (21 November 2014)

Poor woman, she lost another horse on 2011 as well, she must have felt so lost, at least she's at peace now unlike her poor family, who must be going through hell.
The funeral must have seen quite a sight with her riding friends joining in.


----------



## fburton (21 November 2014)

How very, very sad.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 November 2014)

How terribly sad. I can understand how devastated she felt, the bond with a special animal can run so deep. She must have been a lovely person.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 November 2014)

So tragic. Words can't express how awful this must be for her friends and family.


----------



## hobo (21 November 2014)

How very sad though when I read about the funeral that really made me well up, it must have been a lovely sight . RIP na d hope she meets up with her horses.


----------



## RunToEarth (21 November 2014)

She was a true horsewoman and had a lovely sunny personality - the world will be a worse place for losing her. Xx


----------



## Dobermonkey (21 November 2014)

Just read the article.  Could hardly read the funeral description for tears. Bless her heart xx rip xx


----------



## Holly Hocks (21 November 2014)

So very sad. RIP Stephanie. x


----------



## flirtygerty (21 November 2014)

poor woman, poor horse, poor family, can't see to type for tears. RIP both xx


----------



## Maesfen (22 November 2014)

Her poor family and friends.


----------



## Meems (22 November 2014)

How very. very sad.  People should never underestimate the trauma of losing a much loved animal


----------



## Bigbenji (22 November 2014)

Desperately sad  

Her family must be devastated. Life can be a very lonely place even surrounded by people and goes to show how much our horses can bring to our life.


----------



## ladyt25 (22 November 2014)

I saw this posted on Facebook.  God, how sad and upsetting for her family. It is horrendous when we have to make these decisions about our animals but I just can't imagine how she must have felt for this to seem her only option.
It is so awful when people feel this is what will release them from their pain :-(


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (22 November 2014)

I've seen the entry on Facebook. Its AWFUL what some people have written there - there are some exceedingly insensitive and downright cruel remarks. FFS what is wrong with people? Her poor family and friends don't need this


----------



## Equi (22 November 2014)

Poor woman. That is a lovely horse, i can see why she was so attached.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 November 2014)

Thoughts to family and friends.
RIP.


----------



## Moya_999 (22 November 2014)

Princess Rosie said:



			My heart goes out to Stephanie's family at this awful time, may you both rest in peace. x 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ay-beloved-horse-couldn-t-bear-apart-him.html

Click to expand...

 I know how she feels and I have thought about ending my life too after my HOAL was PTS too.

 RIP both of you, your now together again, sympathies with the family at this time.


----------



## ladyt25 (22 November 2014)

Moya_999 said:



			I know how she feels and I have thought about ending my life too after my HOAL was PTS too.

 RIP both of you, your now together again, sympathies with the family at this time.
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry you have ever felt like that. My friend's sister took her own life two years ago.  She was 31. I would appeal to anyone who is feeling this low to please talk to someone.  Really you need to tell people how you feel.  They will listen and you are not alone in your feelings.  please don't think your life isn't worth anything


----------



## Mike007 (23 November 2014)

Please please please ,if your friend has ,or is about to have their horse put down ,or has lost their horse,if you are a true friend ,be there for them . They will never need your support more!


----------



## Alec Swan (23 November 2014)

I'm not sure of the modern day intentions,  but there was a time when in a Coroners Court,  when suicide was attributed to being;  "Whilst the balance of their mind was disturbed".

However distressed we may be over the loss of a much loved companion,  two legged or four,  to end our life because we cannot live without another,  would speak to me of a deeply disturbed mind.  It's a tragedy that the lady concerned didn't have the support which she clearly needed.  

As everyone else,  such a loss is a tragedy,  I pray that the lady is now at peace and that those close to her find resolve,  as best they can.

a.


----------



## Mike007 (23 November 2014)

Amen to that Alec . Possibly one of your best posts.


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (23 November 2014)

Terribly sad.  I feel for her poor parents - they must be devastated.  I can't imagine how low she must have felt to have done such a thing, but it's such a shame that she couldn't pull herself up from that low point.  My thoughts are with her family and may she rest in peace with her beloved horse.


----------



## eahotson (24 November 2014)

Very very good advice.


----------



## eahotson (24 November 2014)

ladyt25 said:



			I am sorry you have ever felt like that. My friend's sister took her own life two years ago.  She was 31. I would appeal to anyone who is feeling this low to please talk to someone.  Really you need to tell people how you feel.  They will listen and you are not alone in your feelings.  please don't think your life isn't worth anything
		
Click to expand...

Very good advice.


----------



## eahotson (24 November 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			I've seen the entry on Facebook. Its AWFUL what some people have written there - there are some exceedingly insensitive and downright cruel remarks. FFS what is wrong with people? Her poor family and friends don't need this 

Click to expand...

Pity it went up on Facebook, there are some real nutters out there.


----------



## Alec Swan (24 November 2014)

What never fails to surprise me is the capacity of some to amuse themselves by hiding behind a screen and their ability and delight at causing such distress.

Such shameful behaviour.

There's no such thing as Freedom,  or at least,  if there is,  it will always cost someone.

Alec.


----------



## joelb (24 November 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm not sure of the modern day intentions,  but there was a time when in a Coroners Court,  when suicide was attributed to being;  "Whilst the balance of their mind was disturbed".
		
Click to expand...

After suffering an unexpected family suicide last July I would say attitudes have moved on a little thankfully; the emphasis is to protect the family, not cause additional pain by somewhat stating the obvious.  Sometimes ALL the support in the world IS there but not taken upthats the most distressing part.

So sorry for friends and family here, they will never get their whys? answered  its a bleak place being left to pick up the pieces.


----------



## fburton (24 November 2014)

joelb said:



			So sorry for friends and family here, they will never get their why&#8217;s? answered &#8211; it&#8217;s a bleak place being left to pick up the pieces.
		
Click to expand...

It is indeed... and I imagine a certain amount of bewilderment and shock in attempting to come to terms with why someone would be so attached to a horse - which to many is 'just an animal' after all - that losing it (him) could apparently surpass friendships and family ties in importance, but at the same acknowledging the depth of feeling and the strength of the relationship.


----------



## eahotson (25 November 2014)

fburton said:



			It is indeed... and I imagine a certain amount of bewilderment and shock in attempting to come to terms with why someone would be so attached to a horse - which to many is 'just an animal' after all - that losing it (him) could apparently surpass friendships and family ties in importance, but at the same acknowledging the depth of feeling and the strength of the relationship.
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine that there were underlying factors as well and maybe the loss of her horse was the last straw for her.Its a horrible situation.You have to feel for her because to feel that devasted that taking your own life is the only way out that you can see.The family also must be devastated.


----------



## tristar (27 November 2014)

I once heard a lady say the best thing in her life was her dog, and heard said that for a lot of people their horse is the best thing in their life, they are not just animals but have mysterious qualities that take hold of our hearts, sometimes they understand us better than people, who I find in general have long way to go where simple kindness to others and understanding or empathy is needed, and are sometimes just plain thick.
not saying anything about this dear lady`s tragic end except god bless, but to bury your head in your horse`s mane with your arms around its neck is the best place for me when I feel misunderstood or need a good place to be.


----------



## spotty_pony (30 November 2014)

This is really sad.  Thoughts are with her family and her friends. RIP both xx


----------



## RoughcutDiamond (2 December 2014)

Terribly sad indeed.  

I've been lucky enough to have my lad for 8 years during which time he has seen me through loss of business/home/relationship (in a one-er!), job loss and parental illness.  I finally found my soulmate 5 years ago, aged 34 - the timing was all wrong but we were very close and supportive of one another despite obstacles.  I thought I'd found a human to see the mutual hard times through with, someone who'd be around for life.  And then I lost him in July to pancreatic cancer.

Mum and Dad are as supportive as they can be since they are not on the doorstep.  I've one or two friends in particular who are great, but they have their own lives and families to get on with and, only 4 months down the line I often feel like it's all been forgotten.  

Through it all pony is still there every day, chuntering away and blowing bubbles in anticipation of a juicy apple or a ripe banana!  He's on DIY - this gives me purpose on non-work days and he is sometimes the only reason I get out of bed.  I do sometimes wonder what on earth I'd do without him.  So it's not such a hard thing for me to imagine how this lass must have felt.  

I reckon I'm of sound mind and I certainly have had days when I don't want to carry on - but more in the sense of, for example, having a near miss in the car and thinking "oh well, what will be will be" rather than an active wish to end it all.  But if some other loss were to happen in the near future, who knows what might happen in a moment of intense grief?  RIP to them both and heartfelt condolences to family and friends left behind.


----------



## tristar (5 December 2014)

RoughcutDiamond, sorry to hear about your loss, thoughts are with you and your pony, best wishes for the future xx


----------



## eahotson (11 December 2014)

RoughcutDiamond said:



			Terribly sad indeed.  

I've been lucky enough to have my lad for 8 years during which time he has seen me through loss of business/home/relationship (in a one-er!), job loss and parental illness.  I finally found my soulmate 5 years ago, aged 34 - the timing was all wrong but we were very close and supportive of one another despite obstacles.  I thought I'd found a human to see the mutual hard times through with, someone who'd be around for life.  And then I lost him in July to pancreatic cancer.

Mum and Dad are as supportive as they can be since they are not on the doorstep.  I've one or two friends in particular who are great, but they have their own lives and families to get on with and, only 4 months down the line I often feel like it's all been forgotten.  

Through it all pony is still there every day, chuntering away and blowing bubbles in anticipation of a juicy apple or a ripe banana!  He's on DIY - this gives me purpose on non-work days and he is sometimes the only reason I get out of bed.  I do sometimes wonder what on earth I'd do without him.  So it's not such a hard thing for me to imagine how this lass must have felt.  

I reckon I'm of sound mind and I certainly have had days when I don't want to carry on - but more in the sense of, for example, having a near miss in the car and thinking "oh well, what will be will be" rather than an active wish to end it all.  But if some other loss were to happen in the near future, who knows what might happen in a moment of intense grief?  RIP to them both and heartfelt condolences to family and friends left behind.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your problems.Hang on in there.Things will get better.


----------



## roz84 (19 December 2014)

RoughcutDiamond said:



			Terribly sad indeed.  

I've been lucky enough to have my lad for 8 years during which time he has seen me through loss of business/home/relationship (in a one-er!), job loss and parental illness.  I finally found my soulmate 5 years ago, aged 34 - the timing was all wrong but we were very close and supportive of one another despite obstacles.  I thought I'd found a human to see the mutual hard times through with, someone who'd be around for life.  And then I lost him in July to pancreatic cancer.

Mum and Dad are as supportive as they can be since they are not on the doorstep.  I've one or two friends in particular who are great, but they have their own lives and families to get on with and, only 4 months down the line I often feel like it's all been forgotten.  

Through it all pony is still there every day, chuntering away and blowing bubbles in anticipation of a juicy apple or a ripe banana!  He's on DIY - this gives me purpose on non-work days and he is sometimes the only reason I get out of bed.  I do sometimes wonder what on earth I'd do without him.  So it's not such a hard thing for me to imagine how this lass must have felt.  

I reckon I'm of sound mind and I certainly have had days when I don't want to carry on - but more in the sense of, for example, having a near miss in the car and thinking "oh well, what will be will be" rather than an active wish to end it all.  But if some other loss were to happen in the near future, who knows what might happen in a moment of intense grief?  RIP to them both and heartfelt condolences to family and friends left behind.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, sorry to hear your story, my heart goes out to you. One of my best friends lost her husband last January, aged just 30, to cancer. It was dreadful, they had been together since 16, had 2 children and one on the way, but nearly a year on and with regular counselling she now has a more positive outlook on life and is looking to the future and the possibilities it will bring. Not meaning to preach or pry, but I was wondering if you had considered or been to counselling, as I felt it really did help my friend during a very dark time and maybe could help you too. Hugs xx


----------



## RoughcutDiamond (29 January 2015)

Thank you tristar, eahotson and roz84.  Sorry it has taken me so long to say so - been incredibly tough over Christmas and turn of the year, came on to reply and then unable to on several occasions.  

Roz84, you certainly weren't preaching or prying - I had been considering counselling so it's good to hear of a positive story from such terribly sad circumstances for your friend.  I'm now actively organising something after losing the plot at work last week and realising I am far too close to breaking point.  Fingers crossed it will help. xx


----------



## Fun Times (30 January 2015)

RoughcutDiamond said:



			Thank you tristar, eahotson and roz84.  Sorry it has taken me so long to say so - been incredibly tough over Christmas and turn of the year, came on to reply and then unable to on several occasions.  

Roz84, you certainly weren't preaching or prying - I had been considering counselling so it's good to hear of a positive story from such terribly sad circumstances for your friend.  I'm now actively organising something after losing the plot at work last week and realising I am far too close to breaking point.  Fingers crossed it will help. xx
		
Click to expand...

Roughcutdiamond you have had a truly horrendous time of it. It is no wonder you feel close to the edge of the precipice at times. Please do seek counselling etc and maybe think about talking to you gp about medication to help make the hard days a little easier if you haven't already done so. Wishing you every strength and hoping you find calm and happiness soon.


----------

